# Yes i recovered



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

This website has helped me tremendously! I recovered with the help of reading recovery stories, yes it helped! Here's my story, I tried basically everything. From hospitals to medication to therapy (it all lead me to one place) distract yourself. with anything. But you really have to make the choice that yes, I'm recovering and write. Im telling you to write. Journal your feelings, look at the sky. Stay grounded. Look at the dp holly GRAIL!!! Its right there! I now way in hell want to get this again. ✌ ever.


----------



## SueParisParis (Jul 19, 2016)

So so so happy for you. Goooo exit this forum never come back ❤


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

That's awesome to hear Fatoush! I'm recovered/recovering as well


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fatoush said:


> This website has helped me tremendously! I recovered with the help of reading recovery stories, yes it helped! Here's my story, I tried basically everything. From hospitals to medication to therapy (it all lead me to one place) distract yourself. with anything. But you really have to make the choice that yes, I'm recovering and write. Im telling you to write. Journal your feelings, look at the sky. Stay grounded. Look at the dp holly GRAIL!!! Its right there! I now way in hell want to get this again. ✌ ever.


You use advices from the HOLY GRAIL topic and you finally overcome?

Thanks


----------

